# looking for a simple Web development IDE



## neilms (Jul 11, 2010)

hi folks - i need a very simple IDE for updating webpages. I want one of the wysiwyg IDE's preferably as i dont have time to tinker with html. Any suggestions??


----------



## darkshadow (Jul 17, 2010)

*mmm*

quanta is very good web development for html editing and static pages 

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/kdewebdev4
# make install clean
```


----------

